# Lokalisierung

## dot

Hallo,

das Thema habt ihr bestimmt schon oft durchgekaut,

aber nachdem mir die Dokus nicht weiterhelfen, wende

ich mich jetzt an euch.

Meine Freundin kommt aus Georgien, und natürlich

wäre es cool, wenn sie ihren Desktop in Georgisch

hätte, leider verstehe ich bis jetzt noch sehr wenig

georgisch, will also weiterhin Englisch haben.

Meine Freundin spricht zwar Deutsch, aber die

Übersetzung ins Georgische wäre schon was tolles.

Deswegen meine Frage:

Wie bringe ich Gentoo dazu, die kyrilischen Schriftzeichen

zu laden, welcher LANG und LC_* Wert steht für Georgien?

Wie heißt die Keymap für Georgien?

Kann ich LANG und LC_* so einstellen, dass wenn

bestimmte sachen nicht ins Georgische übersetzt

sind, die deutsche Übersetzung angezeigt wird,

also z.B. LANG="en,de" für englisch und deutsch?

Flo

PS: Georgien != Rußland

----------

## toskala

ein einigermaßen cooler weg ist so ein login-manager wie gdm, da kann man bequem umstellen welche sprache man will. nur frag mich bitte net wie man georgisch da rein kriegt, aber da hast schonmal nen bequemen ansatz

----------

## ian!

Möchtest ihr die Lokalisierung für die Konsole sowie den Windowmanager?

Welchen Windowmanager benutzt ihr denn?

AFAIK bietet KDE eine Lokalisierung für Georgien.

@toskala:

Sollten solche Settings nicht am Profile des Benutzers gebunden sein? Was hat gdm damit zu tun? Gdm ist doch ein reiner Loginmanager.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dot

 *Quote:*   

> Möchtest ihr die Lokalisierung für die Konsole sowie den Windowmanager?

 

Für sie nur für den Windowmanager, auf der Shell arbeitet sie nie.

 *Quote:*   

> Welchen Windowmanager benutzt ihr denn? 

 

Sie benutzt Gnome.

Lokalisierung für Rußisch hab ich schon mal hingebracht, allerdings

war das bei einem Gnome 2.3.x, und nicht vollständig.

Das Problem ist, das nicht alles ins rußische oder georgische

übersetzt ist, und die Dinge die nicht in eine der beiden

Sprachen übersetzt sind, sollten in deutsch dargestellt werden,

aber ich glaube das geht nicht, oder?

Flo

----------

## ralph

Leider kann ich dir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, aber ich spiele gerade ein bischen mit gdm rum und bei dem gibt es tatsächlich ein Menü, mit dem man vor dem Start des Desktops die Sprache auswählen kann. Inwiefern das funktioniert weiss ich nicht, aber du könntest es dir vielleicht mal anschauen.

----------

## basramm

Hi!

Wie du die Keymap setzt und wo du die passenden Werte findest steht im Gentoo Localization Guide. Mit einer anderen Keymap wäre ich aber vorsichtig, denn deine Tastatur ist ja weiterhin eine deutsche QWERTZ. Dürfte etwas umständlich sein...

Zu den Spracheinstellungen guckst du hier. 

Aber Vorsicht, nicht die language codes mit den territory codes (siehe Links dort) durcheinanderwürfeln. Scheinbar gibt es Georgisch nämlich nicht als language code. Vielleicht doch russisch nehmen um an kyrillisch zu kommen? Ich weiss es nicht. Als territory gibt es Georgien aber  :Smile:  .

Wenn es für etwas keine Lokalisierung gibt, wirst du beim default-Wert landen, vermutlich in den meisten Fällen englisch. Genau weiss ich es auch nicht, aber mir ist nicht bekannt wie sich das weiter einstellen liesse.

Für alles weitere hilft 

```
 man 7 locale
```

 hoffentlich weiter.

----------

## eNTi

hmm... ihr scheint etwas ahnung zu haben. wie krieg ich xmms dazu umlaute an zu zeigen? wenn ich LANG falsch setze, zeigt er mir überhaupt keine umlaute an und wenn ich z.b. en_US als LANG setze, dann heißt's plötzlich:

```

** WARNING **: convert_string(): Conversion not supported. Charsets: UTF-8 -> en_US

```

irgendwelche ideen?

----------

## dertobi123

Was sagt locale? Ich hab hier 'LC_ALL=de_DE@euro' und damit keine Probleme.

----------

## eNTi

```

nt@eNTi nt $ export LC_ALL=de_DE@euro

nt@eNTi nt $ xmms

** WARNING **: convert_string(): Conversion not supported. Charsets: UTF-8 -> de_DE

...

nt@eNTi nt $ export LC_ALL=en_US     

nt@eNTi nt $ xmms

** WARNING **: convert_string(): Conversion not supported. Charsets: UTF-8 -> en_US

...

nt@eNTi nt $ export LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

nt@eNTi nt $ xmms

Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

```

in der reihenfolge:

komische ersatzsonderzeiche, komische ersatzsonderzeichen, gar keine sonderzeichen.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe gerade das selbe Problem, wie eNTi, mit einer kleinen Ausnahme:

auch die letzte von eNTi aufgezählte Möglichkiet der LC_ALL (also en_US.UTF- :Cool:  produziert bei mir komische Ersatzzeichen.

Vielleicht habe ich noch eine Ergänzung (ich hoffe, dass das bei eNTi auch so ist, vielleicht hat er's ja schon erwähnt):

Bei mir tritt das Problem nur bei .ogg-Files auf. Mp3s funktionieren auch mit Umlauten wunderbar!

Niko

----------

## eNTi

tjo es gibt neuigkeiten.

```

nt@eNTi.Lair $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LANGUAGE="en_US"

LANG="en_US"

LC_ALL="en_US"

LC_CTYPE="en_US" 

LC_NUMERIC="de_AT@euro" 

LC_TIME="de_AT@euro" 

LC_COLLATE="de_AT@euro" 

LC_MONETARY="de_AT@euro" 

LC_MESSAGES="en_US" 

LC_PAPER="de_AT@euro" 

LC_NAME="de_AT@euro" 

LC_ADDRESS="de_AT@euro" 

LC_TELEPHONE="de_AT@euro" 

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_AT@euro" 

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_AT@euro" 

```

mit dieser einstellung krieg ich zwar die fehlermeldung von xmms noch, aber das scheint daran zu liegen, dass fast alle meine musik datein mit dem die falsche localisierung eingestellt haben. ich bin mit easytag über alle meine musik-datein drüber und mit dem programm ist es möglich das "charset" umzuwandeln. also von z.b. iso-blahblah-XX zu utf-8. 

mein problem ist nur, dass ich nicht weiß welches charset von xmms jetzt tatsächlich unterstützt wird. wenn ich die tags mit easytag komplett lösche und im xmms neu eingebe funktionieren auch sonderzeichen. ich weiß allerdings nicht mit welchem charset das formatieren geschieht. gibt es eine möglichkeit heraus zu finden, mit welchem charset xmms die tags beschreibt? ist diese vielleicht analog zu dem charset, dass man für die schriftart bei xmms einstellen kann und warum werden die sonderzeichen durch seltsame andere zeichen ersetzt, wenn ich versuche im easytag dies mit dem gleichen charset zu formatieren?

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also die Einstellung in Easytag habe ich gefunden, allerdings funktioniert dies bei mir nicht!

Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich auch .ogg-Files verwende. Bei den mp3s gibt's ja keine Probleme mit den Umlauten! Verwendest du mp3s oder ogg?

Auf den Versuch hin, meine locales auzulesen (so wie du es geschrieben hast), passiert wfolgendes:

```
cat /etc/env.d/02locale

cat: /etc/env.d/02locale: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

Niko

----------

## eNTi

die datei musst du selber anlegen. keine ahnung warum das nicht standard bei gentoo ist.

ich verwende oggs und mp3. also meine älteren musik datein sind halt noch mp3s und die neueren oggs.

eine typisches ogg sieht z.z. z.b. so aus:

```

Title: Dat du min Leevsten bÃ?st.

Artist: Dulamans VrÃ¶udenton

Album: ...

```

und aussehen sollte es so:

```

Title: Dat du min Leevsten büst.

Artist: Dulamans Vröudenton

Album: ...

```

manche oggs sind auch komplett daneben. da werden die sonderzeichen mit eigentlich gar nicht im zeichensatz vorhandenen zeichen dargestellt und wenn ich diese zeichen mit der maus markiere, dann verändern sie sich zu zeichen, die es wiederum gibt. klingt schon fast esotherisch, aber wenn bedarf besteht, mach ich screenshots.

ich's kann's wie gesagt _wieder_ händisch im xmms umstellen. das ging bis vor kurzem auch nicht. lag wohl an einer falschen locale einstellung. nur hab ich sehr viele datein, die solche sonderzeichen aufweisen. es ist ziemlich viel arbeit, die um zu benennen und ich finde einfach keinen grund, warum easytag das nicht richtig macht. oder xmms mit den easytag - tags nichts anfangen kann. früher ging's ja auch. 

bei manchen datein kann ich's aber nur im xmms wirksam umändern, wenn ich vorher alle tags aus dem file lösche, ansonsten werden diese einfach nicht übernommen. ich vermute, dass hat etwas mit der id3v1/2 ogg tag darstellung zu tun. xmms scheint nur id3v1 auch tatsächlich anzeigen zu wollen. aber was da wirklich dahintersteckt, kann ich nur vermuten. auf jeden fall ärgert mich das jetzt schon lange und ich will endlich mal ne vernünftige antwort dazu. aber irgendwie gibt's niemanden, der wirklich ahnung hat.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich hab jetzt die Dateien in xmms selbst umbenannt, so funktionierts!

Die Datei habe ich angelegt, auch wenn's nix geholfen hat!

In Easytag gibt's ne Option, die sich "Ogg-Kommentar im XMMS Format schreieben", aber auch das hat nix hegolfen (auch wenns nicht aktiviert ist, geht's nicht!)

Naja, jetzt zeigt ers wenig richtig an, auch wenns nicht optimal funktioniert,

Niko

----------

## Pythagoras1

 *eNTi wrote:*   

> [...] ich vermute, dass hat etwas mit der id3v1/2 ogg tag darstellung zu tun. xmms scheint nur id3v1 auch tatsächlich anzeigen zu wollen. [...]

 

das ogg containerformat verfügt über ein eigenes format für meta-informationen und unterstützt daher keine id3-tags. das hinzufügen eines solchen würde die ogg-datei beschädigen. xmms arbeitet diesbezüglich aber richtig.

nebenbei sei bemerkt, dass ogg-tags ausschließlich unicode-formatiert sind. die obrige fehlermeldung lässt mich darauf schließen, dass deine glib bzw. glibc keine unicode-unterstützung aufweist. füg am besten "unicode" zu deinen USE schlüsselwörtern hinzu und merge die glib und glibc neu. das dürfte funktionieren (wenn ich mit meiner ahnung richtig liege).

----------

## Niko_K

Also das mit dem Unicode lass ich mir ja noch einreden, aber dass es dafür ein USE Flag gibt, ist mir neu (das scheint Mode zu sein einfach alles was einem einfällt in die USE Flags zu schreiben)

Ich habe mal im ebuild nachgesehen und da wird nicht überprüft, ob das USE-Flag "unicode" gesetzt ist....

Niko

----------

## Mac Fly

Aber das Useflag gibt es laut 'ufed':

```
[ ] unicode                (   ) Local Flag: Adds Unicode support. Must be used in combination with gtk2 (x11-libs/wxGTK)
```

----------

## Pythagoras1

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Ich habe mal im ebuild nachgesehen und da wird nicht überprüft, ob das USE-Flag "unicode" gesetzt ist....

 

stimmt, offensichtlich zeigen sich nur w3m, wxGTK und wxPython von dieser Option beeindruckt (http://gentoo-portage.com/use.php?flag=unicode).

Jedenfalls müsste es doch eine Möglichkeit geben, die ??_??.UTF-8 locales zu bekommen, und dafür wär eigentlich die glibc zuständig.

----------

## eNTi

UTF-8 wär schon geil, wenn's IRGENDWIE ginge. aber des funkt bei mir gar net. könnt da nicht mal jemand mit ahnung ein HOWTO schreiben? ich bin schon a bissal am verzweifeln, wegen der ganzen locale sache.

----------

## Pythagoras1

sowas wurde schon mal behandelt: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=34923

ich hab daraufhin folgendes gemacht:

```
localedef -f UTF-8 -i de_AT de_AT.UTF-8
```

und dann meine /etc/profile aktualisiert:

```
export LANGUAGE="de_AT.UTF-8"

export LANG="de_AT.UTF-8"

export LINGUAS="de_AT.UTF-8"

export LC_ALL="de_AT.UTF-8"
```

je nach sprache/land das de_AT jeweils ändern.

wie gut es funkt kann ich noch nicht sagen - habs gerade erst eingestellt, aber ich werd euch am laufenden halten, wenn ich näheres weis.

----------

## MatzeOne

leider keine lösung; auch nur ne frage  :Embarassed: 

hat hier jemand zufällig nen fluxbox + apps + konsole in japanisch zum laufen bekommen?!

----------

## gerni

hab eine ganz nette seite zum thema unicode und linux gefunden

http://eyegene.ophthy.med.umich.edu/unicode/#locale

vielleicht hilfts...

lg, gernot

----------

## MatzeOne

hey klasse...

danke für den link, gerni  :Smile: 

----------

## EliasP

Was diese Ausgabe von XMMS angeht, gabs da wohl auch ein Problem mit xmms-arts. Ab Version 0.7.1 soll der Fehler wohl behoben sein, vielleicht verursacht auch das bei euch das Problem.

Hätte zwar nie gedacht, dass ein Audio-Plugin mit sowas was zu tun hat, ist aber wohl so  :Wink: 

Grüße

Elias P.

----------

